# AD&D Core Rules 2.0 Expansion



## Ahzad (Apr 21, 2007)

Anybody remember the old AD&D Core Rules 2.0 Expansion? I would like to be able to use mine w/o out having to take the CD in and out all the time, especially on an old laptop I'm going to start using. Anyone know how to do this? Or have a fix that will allow me to run this thing w/o my CD?

Also does anyone know of any communities and groups still around that are still fooling with this?


----------



## MoogleEmpMog (Apr 21, 2007)

I have a copy - the only copy of the Players Option stuff I have, in fact - and sometimes even use the mapmaker that came with it.  Fun Fact: I've actually used the map maker to mock up sample maps for adventures I've submitted for publication.  I certainly hope they make them look more... up to date, if you will... in the print copies!  

I just put the CD in when I use it, though.  Sorry.


----------



## Ahzad (Apr 22, 2007)

that's what i normally would do, but i aquired an old laptop that i want to start using for gaming and install it on there, but would like to keep the cd drive free to pop disks of various info in for easy look up w/o screwing up the program that's running.


----------



## Lazybones (Apr 22, 2007)

There are programs that allow you to mount a virtual CD to your hard drive. I think Daemon Tools is one of the most popular, although I do not use it myself. 

http://www.daemon-tools.cc/dtcc/announcements.php
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_tools

Note that some licenses consider mounting a CD to the hard drive as a violation of the license and/or a copyright violation. I take no stance on that and will only point out that such tools have a number of fair-use applications.


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

Lazybones said:
			
		

> There are programs that allow you to mount a virtual CD to your hard drive. I think Daemon Tools is one of the most popular, although I do not use it myself.
> 
> http://www.daemon-tools.cc/dtcc/announcements.php
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_tools
> ...



What he said.

Magic ISO, and several other programs will do the same thing, and programs like Nero and Roxio can make CD Images quite easily.


----------



## Ahzad (Apr 23, 2007)

Lazybones said:
			
		

> There are programs that allow you to mount a virtual CD to your hard drive. I think Daemon Tools is one of the most popular, although I do not use it myself.
> 
> http://www.daemon-tools.cc/dtcc/announcements.php
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_tools
> ...




that sounds like it might be what i'm looking for, and it'll keep me from scratching up my disks b/c i know i'll never find another copy w/ the expansion for cheap.


----------

